# Vacuum sealing in canning jars.



## JW Parker (Sep 4, 2008)

When vacuum sealing in standard canning jars with standard flat lids, what should the reading on the pressure gauge be at the time you make the seal ????

I am having a real problem geting the lids off. I broke two jars and had to punch a hole in the third to get its lid off. 

Do I have too much vacuum ????


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

My vacuum sealer doesn't have a gauge, but it does cut off automatically when the vacuum is right. I never have a problem getting the lids off. That sounds dangerous, like it could implode during sealing and cut you (not to mention wasting the food).

For the ones already sealed, can you heat the jar a little in hot water to release some of the pressure before opening?


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

My FoodSaver does not have a reading for pressure. You just put it on (the lid thingy) and push canister and it seals until it is done. I have never had a problem getting the lids of. I have a very old lid flipper of my grandmother's that just pops them right off without damaging the lid.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

what foodsaver are you using to vacume seal in canning jars? I can't any on their website


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kvr, you can buy special attachments to use with a Foodsaver, to allow you to seal canning jar lids. Here's a link, although they say it's out of stock. I got mine on Amazon.com, and you often see them on eBay too.

http://www.foodsaver.com/Product.aspx?id=c&cid=89&pid=271


----------



## Cotton Picker (Oct 10, 2008)

JW Parker said:


> I am having a real problem geting the lids off. I broke two jars and had to punch a hole in the third to get its lid off.
> 
> Do I have too much vacuum ????


Hi JW....

To my knowledge... Most home vac machines don't have a pressure gauge to monitor how much vacuum they are pulling..... Like has been mentioned.... The ones that I am familiar with shut down automatically when they reach the proper sealing vacuum.....

I would say that the chances of a jar inploding would be slight... However if the jar had a crack... I would say that then it might be possible.

In the future when a lid refuses to budge... You might try using the old church key on it... Or getting a push pin and puncturing a hole in the center of the lid......

David


----------



## JW Parker (Sep 4, 2008)

Imade that vacuum sealing rig out of parts and pieces. I typed it all out but for whatever reason I wasn't allowed to post it.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I made my own vacuum machine. It will pull 23" of vacuum and will suck anything to death!!
Questions?
Are you heating your lide before you put them on?
Are you using nitrogen? 
Are you using a bottle opener(blunt end) to open the jars?
Have you tried a hair dryer to loosen the top seal?
Have you tried to heat the container in warm water? (not covering the lid)
It will help increase the pressurre insidethe jar so its not too difficult to open.
If you have anymore problems. drop me a note. Be glad to help anyway I can.


----------



## JW Parker (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm going to call the company that made this gague. I don't even know what 75 torr is but that is where I've been pulling the plug, making the seal.

No I haven't been using nitrogen And a bottle opener breaks the jar. I haven't been heating the lids and I haven't tryed a hair dryer or hot water.


----------



## JW Parker (Sep 4, 2008)

OK, a guy who lives down the street and works with vacuum applications in industry, looked over my vacuum sealing setup. He says that what I am using for my vacuum pump is much too big and it is dangerous to pull that much vacuum on a glass jar. The chamber should be much larger or I need to slow it down so I will have some control. He is very supprised that my jars don't break when I seal them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Get the vacuum over 22 inches and you are good to go. Somewhere between 24 and 26 is great. I really wouldn't try to take it over 27 inches though many vacuum pumps made for non-food storage use will go over that. Glass canning jars are pretty stout, but nicks, scratches, and minor cracks can weaken them and be hard to see. Non-canning jars are not as stout.

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/vacuum-converter-d_460.html

.....Alan.


----------



## YoYoDog (Sep 3, 2007)

Just posted this in S&EP above.

In my quest to live off the grid I just bought this:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=92474

I'm hoping that with the correct hose connection and the foodsaver attachment for mason jars I can store lots of goods in half gallon mason jars.

Should work to reseal after opening.

Great for the forearms also!

Dan

Alan, Thanks for the info. I wondered what values I should look for on the gage.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yoyodog, your link doesn't work for me. Is it the Pump N Seal? I use that almost daily on the many non-canning jars I have.


----------



## YoYoDog (Sep 3, 2007)

For some reason their site wont let me link to a given page. Try going to search at the top of the page and type
Brake Bleeder and Vacuum Pump Kit 

Dan


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, that's a lot different than what I was expecting. Do you squeeze the handle to pump?


----------

